# Warcraft: Neuer Film-Trailer mit reichlich Action



## Launethil (19. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft: Neuer Film-Trailer mit reichlich Action* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft: Neuer Film-Trailer mit reichlich Action


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. April 2016)

Wie zum Geier kommt man überhaupt auf die Idee, Dubstep-Musik für den Trailer eines High Fantasy-Films zu verwenden?


----------



## Tori1 (19. April 2016)

Irgendwie wirkt das ganze einfach nicht wertig. Die Orks sind doch eher plastisch und bewegen sich Hölzern.
Klar wollte man etwas an die Spielgrafik anknüpfen, aber ich finde man hätte was neues machen sollen...


----------



## Gemar (19. April 2016)

Ich kann damit rein gar nichts anfangen, obwohl ich Warcraft 2 & 3 gezockt habe wie blöd. Ich vermisse besonders  die Atmosphäre die Warcraft 3 versprüht hat. Davon ist nichts zu spüren.
Die Schauspieler der Menschen wirken deplaziert, besonders deren Mimik. Die Musik zumindest in diesem Trailer ebenfalls. Wollen die Kinogänger abschrecken? Gratulation, hat funktioniert. Nunja der oder die vorangehenden Trailer haben mich auch nicht überzeugt.


----------



## sukram89 (20. April 2016)

Seit wann müssen Zwerge animiert werden (sehen zumindest so aus)? Peter Jackson hat doch gezeigt, dass es ohne geht..


----------



## Neawoulf (20. April 2016)

Urgh, so gut der Trailer auch aussieht (optisch gefällt er mir), ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man im fertigen Film auf diese Art von Musik verzichtet. Aber ich habe eh aufgehört, Filme nach Trailern zu beurteilen. Wenn es danach ginge, dürfte ich sonst gar nicht mehr ins Kino gehen. Sobald ich irgendwo auch nur den Hauch von "In a world of darkness, one man..." oder ähnliches pseudoepische Gelaber höre, schalte ich ab. Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt auf den Film, auch wenn meine Erwartungen nicht allzu hoch sind. Vielleicht werde ich ja positiv überrascht?


----------



## Marius1990 (20. April 2016)

Mensch liebt Orc , Elf liebt Zwerg, warum...


----------



## Worrel (20. April 2016)

sukram89 schrieb:


> Seit wann müssen Zwerge animiert werden (sehen zumindest so aus)? Peter Jackson hat doch gezeigt, dass es ohne geht..


Oh, da gab es auch genug Szenen, in denen die animiert waren. Beispielsweise wenn sie in dieser Goblin "Stadt" über die Brücken  rennen oder Szenen, in denen die Zwerge in den Fässern den Fluß runter strömen. Da wurden leere Fässer in den Fluß gesetzt und nachher die Zwerge rein"gemalt".


----------



## DassemLamora (20. April 2016)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Urgh, so gut der Trailer auch aussieht (optisch gefällt er mir), ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man im fertigen Film auf diese Art von Musik verzichtet.



Keine Angst. Duncan Jones sagte auf Nachfrage schon, dass im Film kein Dubstep zu finden sein wird. Optisch gefällt er mir auch, mal sehen ob der Film was taugen wird.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. April 2016)

Was mir bisher am wenigsten gefällt ist die deutsche Synchro der Orks, irgendwie sind mir die Stimmen nicht tief genug für den Körperbau.
Wenn möglich werde ich den Film im Originalton schauen.


----------



## moeykaner (20. April 2016)

0/10 für die Musikauswahl ^^


----------



## Meisterhobbit (21. April 2016)

Oh Mann, mit jedem neuen Trailer bekomme ich mehr Lust auf diesen Film.
Und den The Prodigy-Track fand ich hier als Musikuntermalung eigentlich ziemlich passend (bin aber auch allgemein ein Fan solcher Musik). Dass das allerdings nicht jedermanns Sache ist, ist natürlich vollkommen verständlich, von daher ist es für den Ottonormal-Kinobesucher sicherlich beruhigend, dass offenbar nicht der gesamte Film-Soundtrack in diesem Stil gehalten ist  .


----------

